# Pensieri sulla felicità



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> “La mia felicità sono io, non tu,
> non soltanto perchè tu puoi essere fugace,
> ma anche perchè tu vuoi che io sia ciò che non sono.
> Io non posso essere felice quando cambio
> ...


----------

